# CPC-A needs help



## RalphShoup1963 (Jul 23, 2013)

I am a new graduate from UCSD extension program for medical procedural coding. I passed my CPC test and I am now certified. I have literally 43 resumes out there but no calls. I am inexperienced and in need of a start. I am willing to work for any company that offers any type of externship. Yes, I did call all the externships on this AAPC website, but they are all filled up and not accepting anymore applications. My email is rshoupster@msn.com. Thanks for any help.


----------



## bbp18@hotmail.com (Jul 24, 2013)

*What I did....*

I understand your dilemna. I hold a CPC-A as well and looked for employment for months before I was offered a job as a coder at an urgent care. However, it took such a long time for the manager to get back with me, my circumstances had drastically changed (I was pregnant!), and I decided to turn down the job. Looking back, I regret that decision because after my son was born I resumed my employment search and found NOTHING! 

So, here's what I did: I started putting my applications for front office positions. I was called, went through 2 interviews, and instead of offering me the front office position, they offered me a position as an Eligibility and Enrollment Specialist. I have been here for four months and love it. True, it is not a coding position, but I find this aspect of the medical office more exciting, and it was all thanks to my medical coding/billing education. 

A few weeks ago, the clinic that I work for announced that due to a loss in funding they will be downsizing, so I started putting in apps right away and got a call from a bigger organization to interview for a Resolve Applicatoin Specialist. And I got it! I will be dealing with Medicaid/Medicare/Managed Care applicants.....

So, I would suggest putting your resume in for other jobs within the medical office, you never know where it will lead!


----------



## RalphShoup1963 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you for your insight and I have and will continue to put my resume towards any Medical Office position. Congratulations and good luck on your continued success.


----------



## shandi13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you so much for your post bbp18@hotmail.com! I just experienced a similar situation. I am a CPC-A and have had many applications out with no luck. Recently I was offered my dream job with a local hospital as a Physician Coding Analyst and after much debate had to turn the job down as I was unable to make the schedule work with my 3 children and their after school activities. I feel awful and am worried I may have just passed on the one opportunity I had. It is good to know there is still a chance and that I am not the only one who has had to turn down a great opportunity!


----------



## BlakeCarswell82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Go to your local AAPC meetings.  Part of getting your foot in the door is knowing the right people.  Maybe someone in the chapter knows of a job opening that you have not found yet.  Also, if they know you and think you would do a good job, they can recommend you to open positions.


----------



## niecey50 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Are you still looking*

What are city and state are you located? I have a position, but we are in TN


----------



## beverleyharr@aol.com (Aug 18, 2013)

I just passed my exam and am a CPC-A. I am now looking for employment and your response to ralphshoup made sense to me. I am changing the way I apply for jobs and hopefully I will get something soon. I also plan to attend local AAPC meetings to meet people, get my foot in the door and get more ideas on finding a job.


----------

